# Hilfee... koi stark vom Reiher verletzt!!!!!!!



## Iedfreak (29. Sep. 2012)

Heut Morgen hatten wir wieder besuch vom __ Reiher... Kleiner Koi wurde an den Kiemen stark verletzt... liegt jetzt auf der Seite atmet aber noch... Was nun???

Bitte dringend um Hilfe


----------



## Iedfreak (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hilfee... koi stark vom  Reiher verletzt!!!!!!!*

Aktuelle Bilder vom Patienten


----------



## Iedfreak (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hilfee... koi stark vom  Reiher verletzt!!!!!!!*

Hat sich grad erledigt....


----------



## lissbeth66 (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hilfee... koi stark vom  Reiher verletzt!!!!!!!*

Ach wie traurig , tut mir echt leid


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hilfee... koi stark vom  Reiher verletzt!!!!!!!*

ohjee.. tut mir leid... mach doch nen Zaun um den Teich....... ( ein Drahtzaun tuts ja schon)


----------



## doh (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hilfee... koi stark vom  Reiher verletzt!!!!!!!*

Hey Susanne, 
so wie es aussieht hat er bereits einen Zaun um den Teich (siehe Bilder), 
denke aber das dieser einfach zu hochgesteckt ist und der Reiher mit seinem Hals darunter durchgeht, oder?!


______
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Iedfreak (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hilfee... koi stark vom  Reiher verletzt!!!!!!!*

Jetzt ist der E Zaun Fertig...Und zusätzlich noch Frustkauf beim Koihändler


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hilfee... koi stark vom  Reiher verletzt!!!!!!!*

Na das ist aber mutig!!!
Du solltest auch wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, jeden Tag am Teich was verändern, das bringt den Reiher auch durcheinander und macht ihn skeptisch!!


----------



## lotta (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hilfee... koi stark vom  Reiher verletzt!!!!!!!*

hi, echt schade und traurig,
ein paar bäume, mit langen ästen tun's auch, da hat der reiher keine chance 
und wohl keine lust, sich durch zu kämpfen...
viel glück, für die zukunft
liebe grüsse
lotta


----------

